# Preemption Model

## PoisonRO

Hello all,

I've been running my kernels for quite some time with "No Forced Preemption" model and all is running fine and fast   :Laughing:  but I was wondering if another model wouldn't be better suited for my configuration since I do not run a server here?

My system is a laptop which I use at work for virtualization using VBox, web surfing and other usual things. I've read some articles regarding preemption but I still don't know what to choose!

All comments highly welcomed.

Dan.

----------

## depontius

I've always run "voluntary preemption" on my desksides and laptops and no preemption on servers.  The kernel help seems to indicate that mode would work best for my usage model, and logically I'd have to agree.  It seems to me that using full preemption might expose new kernels paths and bugs, and really only be necessary for very latency-sensitive situations.  If I were running machine tool control or a sound/video studio I'd consider it - but I'm not so I don't.

----------

## PoisonRO

Thanx for the clarification. I'll switch my config and hopefully my performance will not be worst.  :Laughing: 

----------

